# EFLC fatal error: xnetstartup failed



## scorpio33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
im having this problem when starting GTA IV
*
EFLC fatal error: xnetstartup failed* - please reboot system and/or reinstall the game 
10093 5
Please help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It could be a GFWL or Securom problem. Try the suggestions in this 2008 thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/solved-gta-iv-xnetstartup-failed-329154.html


----------



## scorpio33 (Jul 5, 2013)

i did that all but its for no use


----------

